# The Mourning Market - WA



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

On October the 18th here in Seattle, WA, The Mourning Market will have it's first run. The Market is a collective of the North West spookiest artist's, vendors, crafters and performers. The admission is free and runs one day only from 11am-4pm. I hope to see some local haunters there! Come on by and say hi! I will be vending there. Krough will also be vending. I am looking forward to meeting as many people as I can. More information can be found at: www.mourningmarket.com.


----------

